# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  أوبريت لن يضيع البلد

## نادِ عليًا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
..
مآ بقيتُمْ سند -- لنْ يضيعَ البلدْ
نقُدمُ لَكُمْ أُنشودة/ لنْ يضيعَ البلدْ .. أدآء/ فرقة مُنتَظَرون للإنشآد الإسلآمي

http://soundcloud.com/alkarar-media/track-14

نتنمى لَكُمْ حُسْنَ الإستمآع

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-26-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ربنا ينصرهم 

خوش اوبريت

----------

